# Teddy's first snow!



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

We actually got snow this morning! I am home from work and finally got to experience firsthand how much Teddy *loves* the snow! I got a couple of short videos. He ran so fast I had a hard time keeping him in focus!


----------



## havaTaffy (Dec 13, 2007)

oh, what FUN!!! Teddy looks as cute as ever! The only thing missing is another hav! :eyebrows: LOL


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Look at my Godbaby go!!!! He is such a cutie!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Teddy is so cute enjoying his first snow. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

O M G!!!! He is so cute! I can't wait to get my hands on him.

Mine were full of snowballs after their romp this morning. They love it. They have been bugging me to go out, but they just dried off, so I'm waiting a little while.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh Diana, what lovely clips of lovely Teddy. He's obviously having a ball! And the snow looks so nice and powdery.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

havaTaffy said:


> oh, what FUN!!! Teddy looks as cute as ever! The only thing missing is another hav! :eyebrows: LOL


LOL That's just what I was thinking! 

Great fun clips of Teddy! He's having a blast out there.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I love to watch them romp through the snow! Teddy is such a cutie! I had a chocolate lab once named Teddy.....love that name! Thanks for the snow fix! Still NO SNOW here is good 'ol Dallas!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh Teddy is so adorable! He looks so cute running through the snow.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Those videos are adorable. I wish I had taken photos this morning when I let Milo out. He came back covered in those snowballs, all over him. My fault for letting him go out without his coat for the first walk. He wound up having an unplanned bath before eight o'clock in the morning, not fun for either one of us.

When he went out for the second walk hours later I got smarter. I put his snowsuit on and let him go just as the front doorbell rang. It was a friend of mine with her wonderful husband. The two of them came over to shovel me out. With the wet, heavy snow it would have been very hard for me to get anywhere with it.

By the time I got back to Milo I thought he'd broken his front right leg because the suit was sticking out at an awkward angle to his body. He wouldn't move, so I ran for my jacket and started out to him. With a bound, he ran to the back door, three legs in the suit, one naked and covered with snow. He'd managed somehow to get out of one altogether. I knew I should have named him Houdini.

BTW, he has really short legs and all snow/rainsuit legs are too long on him. Is this common or is it just my cute little dwarf?


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Geri--

I wish you had taken photos of Milo, too!

THAT must have been so cute!


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

I must say that Billy seems to be happy in the snow just long enough to do his business..then he wants to come in and lay in front of the fire-- so no cute snow pictures from us!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Mary, Billy and my Lily would get along great. Here is a picture I just took. She has not left that spot all day & I am kinda jealous as I would love my bed next to the fireplace!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Mary, what about cute fireside pictures? 

Laurie, Lily is just a doll.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Teddy is adorable!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Teddy is such a cutie! Love his RLH in the snow!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks guys! Teddy certainly had fun! We went out a few more times before it started to get rainy. Even though I shoveled an area for him, I don't think he understands it's Ok for him to do his business in the snow.

Ami and Marj- Ha ha! I actually felt bad that he didn't have a pal to run around with! Mother's guilt! My kids were stuck inside sick so they couldn't play with him either. Oh well.......time will tell.

Laurie-Lily looks sooo comfortable! I am jealous too!

Geri-did Milo ever get to fully wear his snowsuit? How was it?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

gracie said:


> Thanks guys! Teddy certainly had fun! We went out a few more times before it started to get rainy. Even though I shoveled an area for him, I don't think he understands it's Ok for him to do his business in the snow.
> 
> Ami and Marj- Ha ha! I actually felt bad that he didn't have a pal to run around with! Mother's guilt! My kids were stuck inside sick so they couldn't play with him either. Oh well.......time will tell.
> 
> ...


He had the whole thing on when I let him out. I only got to see him run the first minute or so since the bell rang and I had to go to the front door. When I got back it looked like he was holding his leg up and at a right angle to his body. It was freaky really. Would have made a hysterical picture.:biggrin1:


----------



## HavSerenity (Jan 27, 2008)

How fun!! Thanks for sharing the video:biggrin1: being in California we don't see snow very often.

Anjanette


----------

